# Grapeseed Oil in soap?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got a custom request and they want grapeseed oil in the soap. I have some I need to use up so I'm game. Just not something I see in most soap recipes. Any idea why someone would want that specifically?


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

From what I've learned, it's high in vitamins, minerals, and fatty acids and is believed to help retain the natural moisture in aging skin. I've used it in some of my soaps and don't mind using it. It seems easy enough to work with.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a good oil for the skin. It's gotten a lot of publicity the last few years. So it's in fashion, like jojoba & emu oils were for a while.

Tom


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, thanks! Looking at Soapcalc it seems to be close to Olive Oil in characteristics. So subbing some of my olive with it shouldn't change my final bar too much?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It has a slightly astringent factor and is very dark green, so be prepared for a darker color soap. High in anti-oxidants. It is a nice oil to work with, but pricey. I am lucky that they have it at the local restaurant supply store, so I get it cheaper and no shipping.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Aja-Sammati said:


> It has a slightly astringent factor and is very dark green, so be prepared for a darker color soap. High in anti-oxidants. It is a nice oil to work with, but pricey. I am lucky that they have it at the local restaurant supply store, so I get it cheaper and no shipping.


The grapeseed oil that I've used has been a golden color and I've never ever had it turn my soap a dark color. Hmmm


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My grapeseed oil is a very light green/gold color not dark.

Tiffany


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Dark is a relative term I guess. Grapeseed oil is supposed to be dark and green compared to, lets say, sunflower oil . Every oil has a range of shades to it, dependent on manufacturer, batch, etc. This is fairly accurate for what it looks like colorwise, it is the same brand: http://www.amazon.com/Kusha-Grapeola-Grape-Liter-Bottle/dp/B001EO5YNO

My sunflower oil is more this color: http://www.amazon.com/Aro-Sunflower-Oil-1-l/dp/B000NY8NS4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1240385233&sr=1-5 So you can see why I call it dark!


----------

